# سؤال ملح جدا؟



## antoon refaat (11 مارس 2006)

*مطلوب مني بحث علي هذه الاسئله ارجو الردود الصحيحه:36_1_11: *

*يا جماعه ما هو الزواج العرفي ؟*
*وما اقوال شيوخ الاسلام فيه؟*
*وما اقوال الكهنه المسيحيين والاساقفه وما اصله وما هو اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ma7aba (13 مارس 2006)

شو زواج عرفي هي بالأسلام شو دخل أقول المسيحيين عليه مافهمت


----------



## drpepo (14 مارس 2006)

اخى محبة الاستاذ انطون بيعمل بحث على ما اظن مش عاوز نقاش  
بس كل اللى  اعرفه ان الزواج العرفى مفيش في المسيحية لأن بيعتبر زنا


----------



## عضوة جديدة (30 أغسطس 2006)

ايضا الزواج العرفي لا يعترف به العلماء والشيوخ لانه يعتبر زنا
وهذا ليس من هدي سيد المرسلين صلي الله عليه وسلم
بأبي هو وأمي صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ma7aba (30 أغسطس 2006)

> ايضا الزواج العرفي لا يعترف به العلماء والشيوخ لانه يعتبر زنا
> وهذا ليس من هدي سيد المرسلين صلي الله عليه وسلم
> بأبي هو وأمي صلي الله عليه وسلم


ولكني على ما أذكر أن الرسول سمح لجنوده بمارسة الجنس مقابل مبلغ من المال


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت توضحولنا ألفرق بين :
ألزواج ألعرفي 0
زواج ألمسيار 0
زواج ألمتعه  0
                                    و لكم ألشكر 0


----------



## عضوة جديدة (30 أغسطس 2006)

استاذ ma7aba
من الذي قال لك ذلك الكلام فهذا كذب عن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
ولم يعترف الاسلام بهذا الزواج ولن يعترف
ايضا انواع الزواج الاخري الذي ذكرها
الاستاذ السمردلي
لايعترف بها الاسلام
اما الزواج العرفي 
هو زواج بيتم بين الزوجين علي ورقه واثنين شهود من دون المؤذون
وهنا لغوا شرط من شروط الزواج الا وهو عدم وجود الولي والزواج في الاسلام يتطلب وجود الولي
وهذا الزواج يحدث بدون معرفه الاهل كما هو معروف
اما زواج المسيار علي حد علمي
ان تتنازل المرأة عن البيتوته والانفاق اي تتنازل عن حقوقها 
وايضا هذا الزواج نفي الانفاق
ولقد قال الله تعالي في كتابه الكريم
"الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض وبما انفقوا من اموالهم".
اما عن زواج المتعه فهو كان من عادات العرب في الجاهليه
وهو اذا سافر الي مكان يتزوج حتي ينتهي سفره ويتركها بعد ذلك
وقد حرمه الاسلام
هذا ما اعلم والله اعلم


----------



## ma7aba (1 سبتمبر 2006)

> استاذ ma7aba
> من الذي قال لك ذلك الكلام فهذا كذب عن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
> ولم يعترف الاسلام بهذا الزواج


عفواً منك بس ممكن تفسير هل الآية بدي التفاسير المعتمدة وسبب نزول الية
(فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً) (سورة النساء: 24) 
(وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلاً أَنْ يَنْكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ) (سورة النساء: 25).


> ولن يعترف
> ايضا انواع الزواج الاخري الذي ذكرها
> الاستاذ السمردلي


بس من فترة قريت مقال عن اقبال النساء السعوديات على زواج المسيار وبكثافة ومن جريدة خليجية وانو هو زواج حلال


----------



## عضوة جديدة (3 سبتمبر 2006)

هذه تفسير الايات لابن كثير
*وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا
*
وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ " أَيْ وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ الْأَجْنَبِيَّات الْمُحْصَنَات وَهِيَ الْمُزَوَّجَات إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ يَعْنِي إِلَّا مَا مَلَكْتُمُوهُنَّ بِالسَّبْيِ فَإِنَّهُ يَحِلّ لَكُمْ وَطْؤُهُنَّ إِذَا اسْتَبْرَأْتُمُوهن فَإِنَّ الْآيَة نَزَلَتْ فِي ذَلِكَ . وَقَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد : حَدَّثَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَان هُوَ الثَّوْرِيّ عَنْ عُثْمَان الْبَتِّيّ عَنْ أَبِي الْخَلِيل عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ قَالَ : أَصَبْنَا سَبْيًا مِنْ سَبْي أَوْطَاس وَلَهُنَّ أَزْوَاج فَكَرِهْنَا أَنْ نَقَع عَلَيْهِنَّ وَلَهُنَّ أَزْوَاج فَسَأَلْنَا النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسَلَّمَ فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ " فَاسْتَحْلَلْنَا فَزَوْجهنَّ وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ عَنْ أَحْمَد بْن مَنِيع عَنْ هُشَيْم وَرَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث سُفْيَان الثَّوْرِيّ وَشُعْبَة بْن الْحَجَّاج ثَلَاثَتهمْ عَنْ عُثْمَان الْبَتِّيّ وَرَوَاهُ اِبْن مَاجَهْ مِنْ حَدِيث أَشْعَث بْن سِوَار عَنْ عُثْمَان الْبَتِّيّ وَرَوَاهُ مُسْلِم فِي صَحِيحه مِنْ حَدِيث شُعْبَة عَنْ قَتَادَة كِلَاهُمَا عَنْ أَبِي الْخَلِيل صَالِح بْن أَبِي مَرْيَم عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ فَذَكَرَهُ وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ عَبْد الرَّزَّاق عَنْ مَعْمَر عَنْ قَتَادَة عَنْ أَبِي الْخَلِيل عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ بِهِ وَرُوِيَ مِنْ وَجْه آخَر عَنْ أَبِي الْخَلِيل عَنْ أَبِي عَلْقَمَة الْهَاشِمِيّ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ قَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد : حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن أَبِي عَدِيّ عَنْ سَعِيد عَنْ قَتَادَة عَنْ أَبِي الْخَلِيل عَنْ أَبِي عَلْقَمَة عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ أَنَّ أَصْحَاب رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسَلَّمَ أَصَابُوا سَبْيًا يَوْم أَوْطَاس لَهُنَّ أَزْوَاج مِنْ أَهْل الشِّرْك فَكَانَ أُنَاس مِنْ أَصْحَاب رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَفُّوا وَتَأَثَّمُوا مِنْ غَشَيَانهنَّ قَالَ : فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة فِي ذَلِكَ " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ " وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ مُسْلِم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث سَعِيد بْن أَبِي عَرُوبَة زَادَ مُسْلِم وَشُعْبَة وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث هَمَّام بْن يَحْيَى ثَلَاثَتهمْ عَنْ قَتَادَة بِإِسْنَادِهِ نَحْوه وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ هَذَا حَدِيث حَسَن وَلَا أَعْلَم أَنَّ أَحَدًا ذَكَرَ أَبَا عَلْقَمَة فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث إِلَّا مَا ذَكَرَ هَمَّام عَنْ قَتَادَة - كَذَا قَالَ وَقَدْ تَابَعَهُ شُعْبَة وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . وَقَدْ رَوَى الطَّبَرَانِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث الضَّحَّاك عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس أَنَّهَا نَزَلَتْ فِي سَبَايَا خَيْبَر وَذَكَرَ مِثْل حَدِيث أَبِي سَعِيد وَقَدْ ذَهَبَ جَمَاعَة مِنْ السَّلَف إِلَى أَنَّ بَيْع الْأَمَة يَكُون طَلَاقًا لَهَا مِنْ زَوْجهَا أَخْذًا بِعُمُومِ هَذِهِ الْآيَة وَقَالَ اِبْن جَرِير حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن مُثَنَّى حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن جَعْفَر عَنْ شُعْبَة عَنْ مُغِيرَة عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم أَنَّهُ سُئِلَ عَنْ الْأَمَة تُبَاع وَلَهَا زَوْج ؟ قَالَ : كَانَ عَبْد اللَّه يَقُول : بَيْعهَا طَلَاقهَا وَيَتْلُو هَذِهِ الْآيَة " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ " وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ سُفْيَان عَنْ مَنْصُور وَمُغِيرَة وَالْأَعْمَش عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم عَنْ اِبْن مَسْعُود قَالَ : بَيْعهَا طَلَاقهَا وَهُوَ مُنْقَطِع وَرَوَاهُ سُفْيَان الثَّوْرِيّ عَنْ خُلَيْد عَنْ أَبِي قِلَابَة عَنْ اِبْن مَسْعُود قَالَ : إِذَا بِيعَتْ الْأَمَة وَلَهَا زَوْج فَسَيِّدهَا أَحَقّ بِبُضْعِهَا. وَرَوَاهُ سَعِيد عَنْ قَتَادَة قَالَ أُبَيّ بْن كَعْب وَجَابِر بْن عَبْد اللَّه وَابْن عَبَّاس قَالُوا : بَيْعهَا طَلَاقهَا وَقَالَ اِبْن جَرِير : حَدَّثَنِي يَعْقُوب حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن عُلَيَّة عَنْ خُلَيْد عَنْ عِكْرِمَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : طَلَاق الْأَمَة سِتّ بَيْعهَا طَلَاقهَا وَعِتْقهَا طَلَاقهَا وَهِبَتهَا طَلَاقهَا وَبَرَاءَتهَا طَلَاقهَا وَطَلَاق زَوْجهَا طَلَاقهَا : وَقَالَ عَبْد الرَّزَّاق : أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ عَنْ اِبْن الْمُسَيِّب قَوْله " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء " قَالَ : هَذِهِ ذَوَات الْأَزْوَاج حَرَّمَ اللَّه نِكَاحهنَّ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينك فَبَيْعهَا طَلَاقهَا وَقَالَ مَعْمَر : وَقَالَ الْحَسَن مِثْل ذَلِكَ وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ سَعِيد بْن أَبِي عَرُوبَة عَنْ قَتَادَة عَنْ الْحَسَن فِي قَوْله " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ " قَالَ : إِذَا كَانَ لَهَا زَوْج فَبَيْعهَا طَلَاقهَا . وَرَوَى عَوْف عَنْ الْحَسَن بَيْع الْأَمَة طَلَاقهَا وَبَيْعه طَلَاقهَا فَهَذَا قَوْل هَؤُلَاءِ مِنْ السَّلَف وَقَدْ خَالَفَهُمْ الْجُمْهُور قَدِيمًا وَحَدِيثًا فَرَأَوْا أَنَّ بَيْع الْأَمَة لَيْسَ طَلَاقًا لَهَا لِأَنَّ الْمُشْتَرِي نَائِب عَنْ الْبَائِع وَالْبَائِع كَانَ قَدْ أَخْرَجَ عَنْ مِلْكه هَذِهِ الْمَنْفَعَة وَبَاعَهَا مَسْلُوبَة عَنْهَا وَاعْتَمَدُوا فِي ذَلِكَ عَلَى حَدِيث بَرِيرَة الْمُخَرَّج فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ وَغَيْرهمَا فَإِنَّ عَائِشَة أُمّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اِشْتَرَتْهَا وَأَعْتَقَتْهَا وَلَمْ يَنْفَسِخ نِكَاحهَا مِنْ زَوْجهَا مُغِيث , بَلْ خَيَّرَهَا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَيْن الْفَسْخ وَالْبَقَاء فَاخْتَارَتْ الْفَسْخ وَقِصَّتهَا مَشْهُورَة فَلَوْ كَانَ بَيْع الْأَمَة طَلَاقهَا كَمَا قَالَ هَؤُلَاءِ مَا خَيَّرَهَا النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ; فَلَمَّا خَيَّرَهَا دَلَّ عَلَى بَقَاء النِّكَاح وَأَنَّ الْمُرَاد مِنْ الْآيَة الْمَسْبِيَّات فَقَطْ وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم وَقَدْ قِيلَ الْمُرَاد بِقَوْلِهِ " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء " يَعْنِي الْعَفَائِف حَرَام عَلَيْكُمْ حَتَّى تَمْلِكُوا عِصْمَتهنَّ بِنِكَاحٍ وَشُهُود وَمُهُور وَوَلِيّ وَاحِدَة أَوْ اِثْنَتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا أَوْ أَرْبَعًا , حَكَاهُ اِبْن جَرِير عَنْ أَبِي الْعَالِيَة وَطَاوُس وَغَيْرهمَا . وَقَالَ عُمَر وَعُبَيْدَة " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء " مَا عَدَا الْأَرْبَع حَرَام عَلَيْكُمْ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ . وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " كِتَاب اللَّه عَلَيْكُمْ " أَيْ هَذَا التَّحْرِيم كِتَاب كَتَبَهُ اللَّه عَلَيْكُمْ يَعْنِي الْأَرْبَع فَالْزَمُوا كِتَابه وَلَا تَخْرُجُوا عَنْ حُدُوده وَالْزَمُوا شَرْعه وَمَا فَرَضَهُ . وَقَالَ عُبَيْدَة وَعَطَاء وَالسُّدِّيّ فِي قَوْله " كِتَاب اللَّه عَلَيْكُمْ " يَعْنِي الْأَرْبَع وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم " كِتَاب اللَّه عَلَيْكُمْ " يَعْنِي مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ . وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاء ذَلِكُمْ " مَا دُون الْأَرْبَع وَهَذَا بَعِيد . وَالصَّحِيح قَوْل عَطَاء كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ. وَقَالَ قَتَادَة : وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاء ذَلِكُمْ يَعْنِي مِمَّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ وَهَذِهِ الْآيَة هِيَ الَّتِي اِحْتَجَّ بِهَا مَنْ اِحْتَجَّ عَلَى تَحْلِيل الْجَمْع بَيْن الْأُخْتَيْنِ وَقَوْل مَنْ قَالَ : أَحَلَّتْهُمَا آيَة وَحَرَّمَتْهُمَا آيَة وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْر مُسَافِحِينَ " أَيْ تُحَصِّلُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مِنْ الزَّوْجَات إِلَى أَرْبَع أَوْ السَّرَارِيّ مَا شِئْتُمْ بِالطَّرِيقِ الشَّرْعِيّ وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْر مُسَافِحِينَ " وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " فَمَا اِسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورهنَّ فَرِيضَة " أَيْ كَمَا تَسْتَمْتِعُونَ بِهِنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ مُهُورهنَّ فِي مُقَابَلَة ذَلِكَ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَكَيْف تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضكُمْ إِلَى بَعْض " وَكَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَآتُوا النِّسَاء صَدُقَاتهنَّ نِحْلَة " وَكَقَوْلِهِ " وَلَا يَحِلّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا " وَقَدْ اُسْتُدِلَّ بِعُمُومِ هَذِهِ الْآيَة عَلَى نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مَشْرُوعًا فِي اِبْتِدَاء الْإِسْلَام ثُمَّ نُسِخَ بَعْد ذَلِكَ وَقَدْ ذَهَبَ الشَّافِعِيّ وَطَائِفَة مِنْ الْعُلَمَاء إِلَى أَنَّهُ أُبِيحَ ثُمَّ نُسِخَ ثُمَّ أُبِيحَ ثُمَّ نُسِخَ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : أَكْثَر مِنْ ذَلِكَ . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : إِنَّمَا أُبِيحَ مَرَّة ثُمَّ نُسِخَ وَلَمْ يُبَحْ بَعْد ذَلِكَ وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَطَائِفَة مِنْ الصَّحَابَة الْقَوْل بِإِبَاحَتِهَا لِلضَّرُورَةِ وَهُوَ رِوَايَة عَنْ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد وَكَانَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَأُبَيّ بْن كَعْب وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَالسُّدِّيّ يَقْرَءُونَ " فَمَا اِسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ إِلَى أَجَل مُسَمًّى فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورهنَّ فَرِيضَة " وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد : نَزَلَتْ فِي نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة وَلَكِنَّ الْجُمْهُور عَلَى خِلَاف ذَلِكَ وَالْعُمْدَة مَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْ أَمِير الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَالِب قَالَ : نَهَى رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى عَنْ نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة وَعَنْ لُحُوم الْحُمُر الْأَهْلِيَّة يَوْم خَيْبَر وَلِهَذَا الْحَدِيث أَلْفَاظ مُقَرَّرَة هِيَ فِي كِتَاب الْأَحْكَام وَفِي صَحِيح مُسْلِم عَنْ الرَّبِيع بْن سَبْرَة بْن مَعْبَد الْجُهَنِيّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ غَزَا مَعَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى يَوْم فَتْح مَكَّة فَقَالَ " يَا أَيّهَا النَّاس إِنِّي كُنْت أَذِنْت لَكُمْ فِي الِاسْتِمْتَاع مِنْ النِّسَاء وَإِنَّ اللَّه قَدْ حَرَّمَ ذَلِكَ إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة فَمَنْ كَانَ عِنْده مِنْهُنَّ شَيْء فَلْيُخْلِ سَبِيله وَلَا تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا " وَفِي رِوَايَة لِمُسْلِمٍ فِي حَجَّة الْوَدَاع وَلَهُ أَلْفَاظ مَوْضِعهَا كِتَاب الْأَحْكَام وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَلَا جُنَاح عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْد الْفَرِيضَة " مَنْ حَمَلَ هَذِهِ الْآيَة عَلَى نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة إِلَى أَجَل مُسَمًّى قَالَ : لَا جُنَاح عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا اِنْقَضَى الْأَجَل أَنْ تَتَرَاضَوْا عَلَى زِيَادَة بِهِ وَزِيَادَة لِلْجُعْلِ قَالَ السُّدِّيّ : إِنْ شَاءَ أَرْضَاهَا مِنْ بَعْد الْفَرِيضَة الْأُولَى يَعْنِي الْأَجْر الَّذِي أَعْطَاهَا عَلَى تَمَتُّعه بِهَا قَبْل اِنْقِضَاء الْأَجَل بَيْنهمَا فَقَالَ : أَتَمَتَّع مِنْك أَيْضًا بِكَذَا وَكَذَا فَإِنْ زَادَ قَبْل أَنْ يَسْتَبْرِئ رَحِمهَا يَوْم تَنْقَضِي الْمُدَّة وَهُوَ قَوْله تَعَالَى " وَلَا جُنَاح عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْد الْفَرِيضَة " قَالَ السُّدِّيّ : إِذَا اِنْقَضَتْ الْمُدَّة فَلَيْسَ لَهُ عَلَيْهَا سَبِيل وَهِيَ مِنْهُ بَرِيئَة وَعَلَيْهَا أَنْ تَسْتَبْرِئ مَا فِي رَحِمهَا وَلَيْسَ بَيْنهمَا مِيرَاث فَلَا يَرِث وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا صَاحِبه وَمَنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْل الْأَوَّل جَعَلَ مَعْنَاهُ كَقَوْلِهِ " وَآتُوا النِّسَاء صَدُقَاتهنَّ نِحْلَة " الْآيَة أَيْ إِذَا فَرَضْت لَهَا صَدَاقًا فَأَبْرَأْتُك مِنْهُ أَوْ عَنْ شَيْء مِنْهُ فَلَا جُنَاح عَلَيْك وَلَا عَلَيْهَا فِي ذَلِكَ وَقَالَ اِبْن جَرِير : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن عَبْد الْأَعْلَى حَدَّثَنَا الْمُعْتَمِر بْن سُلَيْمَان عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : زَعَمَ الْحَضْرَمِيّ أَنَّ رِجَالًا كَانُوا يَفْرِضُونَ الْمَهْر ثُمَّ عَسَى أَنْ يُدْرِك أَحَدهمْ الْعُسْرَة فَقَالَ : وَلَا جُنَاح عَلَيْكُمْ أَيّهَا النَّاس فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْد الْفَرِيضَة يَعْنِي إِنْ وَضَعَتْ لَك مِنْهُ شَيْئًا فَهُوَ لَك سَائِغ , وَاخْتَارَ هَذَا الْقَوْل اِبْن جَرِير وَقَالَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس " وَلَا جُنَاح عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْد الْفَرِيضَة " وَالتَّرَاضِي أَنْ يُوفِيهَا صَدَاقهَا ثُمَّ يُخَيِّرهَا يَعْنِي فِي الْمَقَام أَوْ الْفِرَاق . وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " إِنَّ اللَّه كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا " مُنَاسِب ذِكْر هَذَيْنِ الْوَصْفَيْنِ بَعْد شَرْع هَذِهِ الْمُحَرَّمَات.
واما تفسير الايه:
*وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنْكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَانْكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلَا مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ
*
يَقُول تَعَالَى " وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا " أَيْ سَعَة وَقُدْرَة " أَنْ يَنْكِح الْمُحْصَنَات الْمُؤْمِنَات " أَيْ الْحَرَائِر الْعَفَائِف . وَقَالَ اِبْن وَهْب : أَخْبَرَنِي عَبْد الْجَبَّار عَنْ رَبِيعَة " وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنْكِح الْمُحْصَنَات " قَالَ رَبِيعَة : الطَّوْل الْهَوَى يَعْنِي يَنْكِح الْأَمَة إِذَا كَانَ هَوَاهُ فِيهَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم وَابْن جَرِير ثُمَّ أَخَذَ يُشَنِّع عَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْل وَيَرُدّهُ " فَمِمَّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتكُمْ الْمُؤْمِنَات " أَيْ فَتَزَوَّجُوا مِنْ الْإِمَاء الْمُؤْمِنَات اللَّاتِي يَمْلِكهُنَّ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " مِنْ فَتَيَاتكُمْ الْمُؤْمِنَات " قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَغَيْره : فَلْيَنْكِحْ مِنْ إِمَاء الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَكَذَا قَالَ السُّدِّيّ وَمُقَاتِل بْن حَيَّان . ثُمَّ اُعْتُرِضَ بِقَوْلِهِ " وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضكُمْ مِنْ بَعْض " أَيْ هُوَ الْعَالِم بِحَقَائِق الْأُمُور وَسَرَائِرهَا وَإِنَّمَا لَكُمْ أَيّهَا النَّاس الظَّاهِر مِنْ الْأُمُور ثُمَّ قَالَ : " فَانْكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلهنَّ " فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ السَّيِّد هُوَ وَلِيّ أَمَته لَا تُزَوَّج إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ وَكَذَلِكَ هُوَ وَلِيّ عَبْده لَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّج بِغَيْرِ إِذْنه كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيث " أَيّمَا عَبْد تَزَوَّجَ بِغَيْرِ إِذْن مَوَالِيه فَهُوَ عَاهِر " أَيْ زَانٍ . فَإِنْ كَانَ مَالِك الْأَمَة اِمْرَأَة زَوْجهَا مَنْ يُزَوِّج الْمَرْأَة بِإِذْنِهَا لِمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيث " لَا تُزَوِّج الْمَرْأَة الْمَرْأَة وَلَا الْمَرْأَة نَفْسهَا فَإِنَّ الزَّانِيَة هِيَ الَّتِي تُزَوِّج نَفْسهَا " وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورهنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ " أَيْ وَادْفَعُوا مُهُورهنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ أَيْ عَنْ طِيب نَفْس مِنْكُمْ وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا اِسْتِهَانَة بِهِنَّ لِكَوْنِهِنَّ إِمَاء مَمْلُوكَات وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " مُحْصَنَات " أَيْ عَفَائِف عَنْ الزِّنَا لَا يَتَعَاطَيْنَهُ وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " غَيْر مُسَافِحَات " وَهُنَّ الزَّوَانِي اللَّاتِي لَا يَمْنَعْنَ مَنْ أَرَادَهُنَّ بِالْفَاحِشَةِ - وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَلَا مُتَّخِذَات أَخْدَان " قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : " الْمُسَافِحَات " هُنَّ الزَّوَانِي الْمُعْلِنَات يَعْنِي الزَّوَانِي اللَّاتِي لَا يَمْنَعْنَ أَحَدًا أَرَادَهُنَّ بِالْفَاحِشَةِ : وَقَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : وَمُتَّخِذَات أَخْدَان يَعْنِي أَخِلَّاء وَكَذَا رُوِيَ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة وَمُجَاهِد وَالشَّعْبِيّ وَالضَّحَّاك وَعَطَاء الْخُرَاسَانِيّ وَيَحْيَى بْن أَبِي كَثِير وَمُقَاتِل بْن حَيَّان وَالسُّدِّيّ قَالُوا : أَخِلَّاء وَقَالَ الْحَسَن الْبَصْرِيّ يَعْنِي الصِّدِّيق وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك أَيْضًا " وَلَا مُتَّخِذَات أَخْدَان " ذَات الْخَلِيل الْوَاحِد الْمُقِرَّة بِهِ نَهَى اللَّه عَنْ ذَلِكَ يَعْنِي تَزْوِيجهَا مَا دَامَتْ كَذَلِكَ وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْف مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ الْعَذَاب " اِخْتَلَفَ الْقُرَّاء فِي " أُحْصِنَّ فَقَرَأَهُ بَعْضهمْ بِضَمِّ الْهَمْزَة وَكَسْر الصَّاد مَبْنِيّ لِمَا لَمْ يُسَمَّ فَاعِله وَقُرِئَ بِفَتْحِ الْهَمْزَة وَالصَّاد فِعْل لَازِم ثُمَّ قِيلَ : مَعْنَى الْقِرَاءَتَيْنِ وَاحِد وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ " أَحَدهمَا " أَنَّ الْمُرَاد بِالْإِحْصَانِ هَهُنَا الْإِسْلَام رُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عُمَر وَأَنَس وَالْأَسْوَد بْن يَزِيد وَزِرّ بْن حُبَيْش وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَعَطَاء وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخَعِيّ وَالشَّعْبِيّ وَالسُّدِّيّ وَرَوَى نَحْوه الزُّهْرِيّ عَنْ عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب وَهُوَ مُنْقَطِع وَهَذَا هُوَ الْقَوْل الَّذِي نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الشَّافِعِيّ فِي رِوَايَة الرَّبِيع قَالَ : وَإِنَّمَا قُلْنَا ذَلِكَ اِسْتِدْلَالًا بِالسُّنَّةِ وَإِجْمَاع أَكْثَر أَهْل الْعِلْم . وَقَدْ رَوَى اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم فِي ذَلِكَ حَدِيثًا مَرْفُوعًا قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيّ بْن الْحُسَيْن بْن الْجُنَيْد حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَد بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن عَبْد اللَّه حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَة عَنْ جَابِر عَنْ رَجُل عَنْ أَبِي عَبْد الرَّحْمَن عَنْ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَالِب قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ" فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ " قَالَ " إِحْصَانهَا إِسْلَامهَا وَعَفَافهَا " وَقَالَ : الْمُرَاد بِهِ هَهُنَا التَّزْوِيج قَالَ : وَقَالَ عَلِيّ اِجْلِدُوهُنَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم : وَهُوَ حَدِيث مُنْكَر قُلْت وَفِي إِسْنَاده ضَعْف وَفِيهِ مَنْ لَمْ يُسَمَّ وَمِثْله لَا تَقُوم بِهِ حُجَّة وَقَالَ الْقَاسِم وَسَالِم : إِحْصَانهَا إِسْلَامهَا وَعَفَافهَا وَقِيلَ : الْمُرَاد بِهِ هَهُنَا التَّزْوِيج وَهُوَ قَوْل اِبْن عَبَّاس وَمُجَاهِد وَعِكْرِمَة وَطَاوُس وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَالْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة وَغَيْرهمْ وَنَقَلَهُ أَبُو عَلِيّ الطَّبَرِيّ فِي كِتَابه الْإِيضَاح عَنْ الشَّافِعِيّ فِيمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو الْحَكَم بْنَ عَبْد الْحَكَم عَنْهُ . وَقَدْ رَوَى لَيْث بْن أَبِي سُلَيْم عَنْ مُجَاهِد أَنَّهُ قَالَ : إِحْصَان الْأَمَة أَنْ يَنْكِحهَا الْحُرّ وَإِحْصَان الْعَبْد أَنْ يَنْكِح الْحُرَّة وَكَذَا رَوَى اِبْن أَبِي طَلْحَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَوَاهُمَا اِبْن جَرِير فِي تَفْسِيره وَذَكَرَهُ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم عَنْ الشَّعْبِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ . وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَى الْقِرَاءَتَيْنِ مُتَبَايِن فَمَنْ قَرَأَ أُحْصِنَّ بِضَمِّ الْهَمْزَة فَمُرَاده التَّزْوِيج وَمَنْ قَرَأَ بِفَتْحِهَا فَمُرَاده الْإِسْلَام اِخْتَارَهُ أَبُو جَعْفَر اِبْن جَرِير فِي تَفْسِيره وَقَرَّرَهُ وَنَصَرَهُ , وَالْأَظْهَر وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم أَنَّ الْمُرَاد بِالْإِحْصَانِ هَهُنَا التَّزْوِيج لِأَنَّ سِيَاق الْآيَة يَدُلّ عَلَيْهِ حَيْثُ يَقُول سُبْحَانه وَتَعَالَى " وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنْكِح الْمُحْصَنَات الْمُؤْمِنَات فَمِمَّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتكُمْ الْمُؤْمِنَات " وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم وَالْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة سِيَاقهَا فِي الْفَتَيَات الْمُؤْمِنَات فَتَعَيَّنَ أَنَّ الْمُرَاد بِقَوْلِهِ " فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ " أَيْ تَزَوَّجْنَ كَمَا فَسَّرَهُ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَغَيْره وَعَلَى كُلّ مِنْ الْقَوْلَيْنِ إِشْكَاله عَلَى مَذْهَب الْجُمْهُور وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ : إِنَّ الْأَمَة إِذَا زَنَتْ فَعَلَيْهَا خَمْسُونَ جَلْدَة سَوَاء كَانَتْ مُسْلِمَة أَوْ كَافِرَة مُزَوَّجَة أَوْ بِكْرًا مَعَ أَنَّ مَفْهُوم الْآيَة يَقْتَضِي أَنَّهُ لَا حَدّ عَلَى غَيْر الْمُحْصَنَة مِمَّنْ زَنَى مِنْ الْإِمَاء وَقَدْ اِخْتَلَفَتْ أَجْوِبَتهمْ عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَأَمَّا الْجُمْهُور فَقَالُوا : لَا شَكَّ أَنَّ الْمَنْطُوق مُقَدَّم عَلَى الْمَفْهُوم وَقَدْ وَرَدَتْ أَحَادِيث عَامَّة فِي إِقَامَة الْحَدّ عَلَى الْإِمَاء فَقَدَّمْنَاهَا عَلَى مَفْهُوم الْآيَة . فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ مُسْلِم فِي صَحِيحه عَنْ عَلِيّ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ خَطَبَ فَقَالَ : يَا أَيّهَا النَّاس أَقِيمُوا الْحَدّ عَلَى إِمَائِكُمْ مَنْ أُحْصِنَّ مِنْهُنَّ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحْصِنّ فَإِنَّ أَمَة لِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زَنَتْ فَأَمَرَنِي أَنْ أَجْلِدهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَدِيثَة عَهْد بِنِفَاسٍ , فَخَشِيت إِنْ جَلَدْتهَا أَنْ أَقْتُلهَا فَذَكَرْت ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : " أَحْسَنْت اُتْرُكْهَا حَتَّى تَتَمَاثَل " وَعِنْد عَبْد اللَّه بْن أَحْمَد عَنْ غَيْر أَبِيهِ " فَإِذَا تَعَافَتْ مِنْ نِفَاسهَا فَاجْلِدْهَا خَمْسِينَ " وَعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ : سَمِعْت رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى يَقُول " إِذَا زَنَتْ أَمَة أَحَدكُمْ فَتَبَيَّنَ زِنَاهَا فَلْيَجْلِدْهَا الْحَدّ وَلَا يُثَرِّب عَلَيْهَا ثُمَّ إِنْ زَنَتْ الثَّانِيَة فَلْيَجْلِدْهَا الْحَدّ وَلَا يُثَرِّب عَلَيْهَا ثُمَّ إِنْ زَنَتْ الثَّالِثَة فَتَبَيَّنَ زِنَاهَا فَلْيَبِعْهَا وَلَوْ بِحَبْلٍ مِنْ شَعْر " وَلِمُسْلِمٍ " إِذَا زَنَتْ ثَلَاثًا فَلْيَبِعْهَا فِي الرَّابِعَة " وَرَوَى مَالِك عَنْ يَحْيَى بْن سَعِيد عَنْ سُلَيْمَان بْن يَسَار عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن عَيَّاش بْن أَبِي رَبِيعَة الْمَخْزُومِيّ قَالَ : أَمَرَنِي عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب فِي فِتْيَة مِنْ قُرَيْش فَجَلَدْنَا مِنْ وَلَائِد الْإِمَارَة خَمْسِينَ خَمْسِينَ مِنْ الزِّنَا . " الْجَوَاب الثَّانِي " جَوَاب مَنْ ذَهَبَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْأَمَة إِذَا زَنَتْ وَلَمْ تُحْصَن فَلَا حَدّ عَلَيْهَا وَإِنَّمَا تُضْرَب تَأْدِيبًا وَهُوَ الْمَحْكِيّ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ طَاوُس وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَأَبُو عُبَيْد الْقَاسِم بْن سَلَّام وَدَاوُد بْن عَلِيّ الظَّاهِرِيّ فِي رِوَايَة عَنْهُ وَعُمْدَتهمْ مَفْهُوم الْآيَة وَهُوَ مِنْ مَفَاهِيم الشَّرْط وَهُوَ حُجَّة عِنْد أَكْثَرهمْ فَقُدِّمَ عَلَى الْعُمُوم عِنْدهمْ . وَحَدِيث أَبِي هُرَيْرَة وَزَيْد بْن خَالِد أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سُئِلَ عَنْ الْأَمَة إِذَا زَنَتْ وَلَمْ تُحْصَن ؟ قَالَ " إِنْ زَنَتْ فَحُدُّوهَا ثُمَّ إِنْ زَنَتْ فَاجْلِدُوهَا ثُمَّ بِيعُوهَا وَلَوْ بِضَفِيرٍ " قَالَ اِبْن شِهَاب : لَا أَدْرِي بَعْد الثَّالِثَة أَوْ الرَّابِعَة . أَخْرَجَاهُ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ وَعِنْد مُسْلِم قَالَ اِبْن شِهَاب : الضَّفِير الْحَبْل . قَالُوا : فَلَمْ يُؤَقَّت فِيهِ عَدَد كَمَا أُقِّتَ فِي الْمُحْصَنَة وَكَمَا وَقَّتَ فِي الْقُرْآن بِنِصْفِ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَات فَوَجَبَ الْجَمْع بَيْن الْآيَة وَالْحَدِيث بِذَلِكَ وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم - وَأَصْرَح مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ سَعِيد بْن مَنْصُور عَنْ سُفْيَان عَنْ مِسْعَر عَنْ عَمْرو بْن مُرَّة عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " لَيْسَ عَلَى أَمَة حَدّ حَتَّى تُحْصَن - يَعْنِي تُزَوَّج - فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَتْ بِزَوْجٍ فَعَلَيْهَا نِصْف مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَات " وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ اِبْن خُزَيْمَة عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن عِمْرَان الْعَابِدِيّ عَنْ سُفْيَان بِهِ مَرْفُوعًا وَقَالَ : رَفْعه خَطَأ إِنَّمَا هُوَ مِنْ قَوْل اِبْن عَبَّاس وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن خُزَيْمَة عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن عِمْرَان وَقَالَ : مِثْل مَا قَالَهُ اِبْن خُزَيْمَة قَالُوا : وَحَدِيث عَلِيّ وَعُمَر قَضَايَا أَعْيَان وَحَدِيث أَبِي هُرَيْرَة عَنْهُ أَجْوِبَة " أَحَدهَا " أَنَّ ذَلِكَ مَحْمُول عَلَى الْأَمَة الْمُزَوَّجَة جَمْعًا بَيْنه وَبَيْن هَذَا الْحَدِيث " الثَّانِي " أَنَّ لَفْظَة الْحَدّ فِي قَوْله " فَلْيُقِمْ عَلَيْهَا الْحَدّ " مُقْحَمَة مِنْ بَعْض الرُّوَاة بِدَلِيلِ الْجَوَاب الثَّالِث وَهُوَ أَنَّ هَذَا مِنْ حَدِيث صَحَابِيَّيْنِ وَذَلِكَ مِنْ رِوَايَة أَبِي هُرَيْرَة فَقَطْ وَمَا كَانَ عَنْ اِثْنَيْنِ فَهُوَ أَوْلَى بِالتَّقْدِيمِ مِنْ رِوَايَة وَاحِد وَأَيْضًا فَقَدْ رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ بِإِسْنَادٍ عَلَى شَرْط مُسْلِم مِنْ حَدِيث عَبَّاد بْن تَمِيم عَنْ عَمّه وَكَانَ قَدْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " إِذَا زَنَتْ الْأَمَة فَاجْلِدُوهَا ثُمَّ إِنْ زَنَتْ فَاجْلِدُوهَا ثُمَّ إِنْ زَنَتْ فَاجْلِدُوهَا ثُمَّ إِنْ زَنَتْ فَبِيعُوهَا وَلَوْ بِضَفِيرٍ " " الرَّابِع " أَنَّهُ لَا يَبْعُد أَنَّ بَعْض الرُّوَاة أَطْلَقَ لَفْظ الْحَدّ فِي الْحَدِيث عَلَى الْجَلْد لِأَنَّهُ لَمَّا كَانَ الْجَلْد اِعْتَقَدَ أَنَّهُ حَدّ أَوْ أَنَّهُ أَطْلَقَ لَفْظَة الْحَدّ عَلَى التَّأْدِيب كَمَا أَطْلَقَ الْحَدّ عَلَى ضَرْب مَنْ زَنَى مِنْ الْمَرْضَى بِعِثْكَال نَخْل فِيهِ مِائَة شِمْرَاخ , وَعَلَى جَلْد مَنْ زَنَى بِأَمَةِ اِمْرَأَته إِذَا أَذِنَتْ لَهُ فِيهَا مِائَة وَإِنَّمَا ذَلِكَ تَعْزِير وَتَأْدِيب عِنْد مَنْ يَرَاهُ كَأَحْمَد وَغَيْره مِنْ السَّلَف . وَإِنَّمَا الْحَدّ الْحَقِيقِيّ هُوَ جَلْد الْبِكْر مِائَة وَرَجْم الثَّيِّب أَوْ اللَّائِط وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم. وَقَدْ رَوَى اِبْن مَاجَهْ وَابْن جَرِير فِي تَفْسِيره : حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن الْمُثَنَّى حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن جَعْفَر حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَة عَنْ عَمْرو بْن مُرَّة أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر يَقُول : لَا تُضْرَب الْأَمَة إِذَا زَنَتْ مَا لَمْ تَتَزَوَّج وَهَذَا إِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَنْهُ وَمَذْهَب غَرِيب إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنَّهَا لَا تُضْرَب الْأَمَة أَصْلًا لَا حَدًّا وَكَأَنَّهُ أَخَذَ بِمَفْهُومِ الْآيَة وَلَمْ يَبْلُغهُ الْحَدِيث وَإِنْ أَرَادَ أَنَّهَا لَا تُضْرَب حَدًّا وَلَا يَنْفِي ضَرْبهَا تَأْدِيبًا فَهُوَ كَقَوْلِ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . " الْجَوَاب الثَّالِث " أَنَّ الْآيَة دَلَّتْ عَلَى أَنَّ الْأَمَة الْمُحْصَنَة تُحَدّ نِصْف حَدّ الْحُرَّة , فَأَمَّا قَبْل الْإِحْصَان فَعُمُومَات الْكِتَاب وَالسُّنَّة شَامِلَة لَهَا فِي جَلْدهَا مِائَة كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " الزَّانِيَة وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلّ وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا مِائَة جَلْدَة " وَكَحَدِيثِ عُبَادَة بْن الصَّامِت " خُذُوا عَنِّي خُذُوا عَنِّي قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّه لَهُنَّ سَبِيلًا الْبِكْر بِالْبِكْرِ جَلْد مِائَة وَتَغْرِيب عَام وَالثَّيِّب بِالثَّيِّبِ جَلْد مِائَة وَرَجْمهَا بِالْحِجَارَةِ " وَالْحَدِيث فِي صَحِيح مُسْلِم وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْأَحَادِيث . وَهَذَا الْقَوْل هُوَ الْمَشْهُور عَنْ دَاوُد بْن عَنْ الظَّاهِرِيّ وَهُوَ فِي غَايَة الضَّعْف لِأَنَّ اللَّه تَعَالَى إِذَا كَانَ أَمَرَ بِجَلْدِ الْمُحْصَنَة مِنْ الْإِمَاء بِنِصْفِ مَا عَلَى الْحُرَّة مِنْ الْعَذَاب وَهُوَ خَمْسُونَ جَلْدَة فَكَيْف يَكُون حُكْمهَا قَبْل الْإِحْصَان أَشَدّ مِنْهُ بَعْد الْإِحْصَان وَقَاعِدَة الشَّرِيعَة فِي ذَلِكَ عَكْس مَا قَالَ وَهَذَا الشَّارِع عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام سَأَلَهُ أَصْحَابه عَنْ الْأَمَة إِذَا زَنَتْ وَلَمْ تُحْصَن فَقَالَ " اِجْلِدُوهَا " وَلَمْ يَقُلْ مِائَة فَلَوْ كَانَ حُكْمهَا كَمَا زَعَمَ دَاوُد لَوَجَبَ بَيَان ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ لِأَنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا سَأَلُوا عَنْ ذَلِكَ لِعَدَمِ بَيَان حُكْم جَلْد الْمِائَة بَعْد الْإِحْصَان فِي الْإِمَاء وَإِلَّا فَمَا الْفَائِدَة فِي قَوْلهمْ وَلَمْ تُحْصَن لِعَدَمِ الْفَرْق بَيْنهمَا لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ الْآيَة نَزَلَتْ لَكِنْ لَمَّا عَلِمُوا أَحَد الْحُكْمَيْنِ سَأَلُوا عَنْ الْآخَر فَبَيَّنَهُ لَهُمْ كَمَا فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ أَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا سَأَلُوهُ عَنْ الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ فَذَكَرَهَا لَهُمْ ثُمَّ قَالَ " وَالسَّلَام مَا قَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ " وَفِي لَفْظ لَمَّا أَنْزَلَ اللَّه قَوْله " يَا أَيّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا " قَالُوا هَذَا السَّلَام عَلَيْك قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ فَكَيْف الصَّلَاة عَلَيْك وَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيث وَهَكَذَا هَذَا السُّؤَال. " الْجَوَاب الرَّابِع " عَنْ مَفْهُوم الْآيَة جَوَاب أَبِي ثَوْر وَهُوَ أَغْرَب مِنْ قَوْل دَاوُد مِنْ وُجُوه وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ يَقُول : فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنَّ عَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْف مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَات الْمُزَوَّجَات الرَّجْم وُصُولًا يَتَنَاصَف فَيَجِب أَنْ تُرْجَم الْأَمَة الْمُحْصَنَة إِذَا زَنَتْ , وَأَمَّا قَبْل الْإِحْصَان فَيَجِب جَلْدهَا خَمْسِينَ فَأَخْطَأَ فِي فَهْم الْآيَة وَخَالَفَ الْجُمْهُور فِي الْحُكْم بَلْ قَدْ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْد اللَّه الشَّافِعِيّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّه وَلَمْ يَخْتَلِف الْمُسْلِمُونَ فِي أَنْ لَا رَجْم عَلَى مَمْلُوك فِي الزِّنَا وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الْآيَة دَلَّتْ عَلَى أَنَّ عَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْف مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ الْعَذَاب وَالْأَلِف وَاللَّام فِي الْمُحْصَنَات لِلْعَهْدِ وَهُنَّ الْمُحْصَنَات الْمَذْكُورَات فِي أَوَّل الْآيَة " مَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنْكِح الْمُحْصَنَات الْمُؤْمِنَات " وَالْمُرَاد بِهِنَّ الْحَرَائِر فَقَطْ مِنْ غَيْر تَعَرُّض لِلتَّزْوِيجِ بِحُرَّةٍ وَقَوْله " نِصْف مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ الْعَذَاب " يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَاد مِنْ الْعَذَاب الَّذِي يُمْكِن تَبْعِيضه وَهُوَ الْجَلْد لَا الرَّجْم وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . وَقَدْ رَوَى أَحْمَد حَدِيثًا فِي رَدّ مَذْهَب أَبِي ثَوْر مِنْ رِوَايَة الْحَسَن بْن سَعِيد عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّ صَفِيَّة قَدْ زَنَتْ بِرَجُلٍ مِنْ الْحَمَس فَوَلَدَتْ غُلَامًا فَادَّعَاهُ الزَّانِي فَاخْتَصَمَا إِلَى عُثْمَان فَرَفَعَهُمَا إِلَى عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَالِب , فَقَالَ عَلِيّ : أَقْضِي فِيهِمَا بِقَضَاءِ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " الْوَلَد لِلْفِرَاشِ وَلِلْعَاهِرِ الْحَجَر " وَجَلَدَهُمَا خَمْسِينَ خَمْسِينَ وَقِيلَ بَلْ الْمُرَاد مِنْ الْمَفْهُوم التَّنْبِيه بِالْأَعْلَى عَلَى الْأَدْنَى أَيْ أَنَّ الْإِمَاء عَلَى النِّصْف مِنْ الْحَرَائِر فِي الْحَدّ وَإِنْ كُنَّ مُحْصَنَات وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِنَّ رَجْم أَصْلًا لَا قَبْل النِّكَاح وَلَا بَعْده وَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِنَّ الْجَلْد بِالْحَالَيْنِ فِي السُّنَّة قَالَ ذَلِكَ صَاحِب الْإِفْصَاح وَذُكِرَ هَذَا عَنْ الشَّافِعِيّ فِيمَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن عَبْد الْحَكَم وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي كِتَاب السُّنَن وَالْآثَار عَنْهُ وَهُوَ بَعِيد عَنْ لَفْظ الْآيَة لِأَنَّا إِنَّمَا اِسْتَفَدْنَا تَنْصِيف الْحَدّ مِنْ الْآيَة لَا مِنْ سِوَاهَا فَكَيْف يُفْهَم مِنْهَا التَّنْصِيف فِيمَا عَدَاهَا وَقَالَ بَلْ أُرِيدَ بِأَنَّهَا فِي حَال الْإِحْصَان لَا يُقِيم الْحَدّ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا الْإِمَام وَلَا يَجُوز لِسَيِّدِهَا إِقَامَة الْحَدّ عَلَيْهَا وَالْحَالَة هَذِهِ وَهُوَ قَوْل فِي مَذْهَب أَحْمَد رَحِمَهُ اللَّه فَأَمَّا قَبْل الْإِحْصَان فَلَهُ ذَلِكَ وَالْحَدّ فِي كِلَا الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ نِصْف حَدّ الْحُرَّة وَهَذَا أَيْضًا بَعِيد لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي الْآيَة مَا يَدُلّ عَلَيْهِ وَلَوْلَا هَذِهِ لَمْ نَدْرِ مَا حُكْم الْإِمَاء فِي التَّنْصِيف وَلَوَجَبَ دُخُولهنَّ فِي عُمُوم الْآيَة فِي تَكْمِيل الْحَدّ مِائَة أَوْ رَجْمهنَّ كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الدَّلِيل عَلَيْهِ وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ عَنْ عَلِيّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : أَيّهَا النَّاس أَقِيمُوا الْحَدّ عَلَى أَرِقَّائِكُمْ مَنْ أُحْصِنَ مِنْهُمْ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحْصَن وَعُمُوم الْأَحَادِيث الْمُتَقَدِّمَة لَيْسَ فِيهَا تَفْصِيل بَيْن الْمُزَوَّجَة وَغَيْرهَا لِحَدِيثِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة الَّذِي اِحْتَجَّ بِهِ الْجُمْهُور " إِذَا زَنَتْ أَمَة أَحَدكُمْ فَتَبَيَّنَ زِنَاهَا فَلْيَجْلِدْهَا الْحَدّ وَلَا يُثَرِّب عَلَيْهَا " مُلَخَّص الْآيَة أَنَّهَا إِذَا زَنَتْ أَقْوَال : أَحَدهَا تُجْلَد خَمْسِينَ قَبْل الْإِحْصَان وَبَعْده وَهَلْ تُنْفَى فِيهِ ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال : أَحَدهَا أَنَّهَا تُنْفَى عَنْهُ . وَالثَّانِي لَا تُنْفَى عَنْهُ مُطْلَقًا وَالثَّالِث أَنَّهَا تُنْفَى نِصْف سَنَة وَهُوَ نِصْف نَفْي الْحُرَّة وَهَذَا الْخِلَاف فِي مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِيّ وَأَمَّا أَبُو حَنِيفَة فَعِنْده أَنَّ النَّفْي تَعْزِير لَيْسَ مِنْ تَمَام الْحَدّ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ رَأْي الْإِمَام إِنْ شَاءَ فَعَلَهُ وَإِنْ شَاءَ تَرَكَهُ فِي حَقّ الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء وَعِنْد مَالِك أَنَّ النَّفْي إِنَّمَا هُوَ عَلَى الرِّجَال , وَأَمَّا النِّسَاء فَلَا لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ مُضَادّ لِصِيَانَتِهِنَّ وَمَا وَرَدَ شَيْء مِنْ النَّفْي فِي الرِّجَال وَلَا النِّسَاء . نَعَمْ حَدِيث عُبَادَة وَحَدِيث أَبِي هُرَيْرَة أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَضَى فِيمَنْ زَنَى وَلَمْ يُحْصِن بِنَفْيِ عَام وَبِإِقَامَةِ الْحَدّ عَلَيْهِ رَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيّ , وَذَلِكَ مَخْصُوص بِالْمَعْنَى وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْمَقْصُود مِنْ النَّفْي الصَّوْن وَذَلِكَ مَفْقُود فِي نَفْي النِّسَاء وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . وَالثَّانِي أَنَّ الْأَمَة إِذَا زَنَتْ تُجْلَد خَمْسِينَ بَعْد الْإِحْصَان وَتُضْرَب تَأْدِيبًا غَيْر مَحْدُود بِعَدَدٍ مَحْصُور , وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ مَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن جَرِير عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر أَنَّهَا لَا تُضْرَب قَبْل الْإِحْصَان وَإِنْ أَرَادَ نَفْيه فَيَكُون مَذْهَبًا بِالتَّأْوِيلِ . وَإِلَّا فَهُوَ كَالْقَوْلِ الثَّانِي الْقَوْل الْآخَر أَنَّهَا تُجْلَد قَبْل الْإِحْصَان مِائَة وَبَعْده خَمْسِينَ كَمَا هُوَ الْمَشْهُور عَنْ دَاوُد وَهُوَ أَضْعَف الْأَقْوَال أَنَّهَا تُجْلَد قَبْل الْإِحْصَان خَمْسِينَ وَتُرْجَم بَعْده وَهُوَ قَوْل أَبِي ثَوْر وَهُوَ ضَعِيف أَيْضًا وَاَللَّه سُبْحَانه وَتَعَالَى أَعْلَم بِالصَّوَابِ , وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَت مِنْكُمْ " أَيْ إِنَّمَا يُبَاح نِكَاح الْإِمَاء بِالشُّرُوطِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة لِمَنْ خَافَ عَلَى نَفْسه الْوُقُوع فِي الزِّنَا وَشَقَّ عَلَيْهِ الصَّبْر عَنْ الْجِمَاع وَعَنِتَ بِسَبَبِ ذَلِكَ كُلّه فَلَهُ حِينَئِذٍ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّج بِالْأَمَةِ وَإِنْ تَرَكَ تَزَوُّجهَا وَجَاهَدَ نَفْسه فِي الْكَفّ عَنْ الزِّنَا فَهُوَ خَيْر لَهُ لِأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَوَّجَهَا جَاءَ أَوْلَاده أَرِقَّاء لِسَيِّدِهَا إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُون الزَّوْج غَرِيبًا فَلَا تَكُون أَوْلَاده مِنْهَا أَرِقَّاء فِي قَوْل قَدِيم لِلشَّافِعِيِّ وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْر لَكُمْ وَاَللَّه غَفُور رَحِيم " وَمِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة اِسْتَدَلَّ جُمْهُور الْعُلَمَاء فِي جَوَاز نِكَاح الْإِمَاء عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا بُدّ مِنْ عَدَم الطَّوْل لِنِكَاحِ الْحَرَائِر وَمِنْ خَوْف الْعَنَت لِمَا فِي نِكَاحهنَّ مِنْ مَفْسَدَة رِقّ الْأَوْلَاد وَلِمَا فِيهِنَّ مِنْ الدَّنَاءَة فِي الْعُدُول عَنْ الْحَرَائِر إِلَيْهِنَّ وَخَالَفَ الْجُمْهُور أَبُو حَنِيفَة وَأَصْحَابه فِي اِشْتِرَاط الْأَمْرَيْنِ فَقَالُوا مَتَى لَمْ يَكُنْ الرَّجُل مُزَوَّجًا بِحُرَّةٍ جَازَ لَهُ نِكَاح الْأَمَة الْمُؤْمِنَة وَالْكِتَابِيَّة أَيْضًا سَوَاء كَانَ وَاجِدًا لِطَوْلِ حُرَّة أَمْ لَا وَسَوَاء خَافَ الْعَنَت أَمْ لَا , وَعُمْدَتهمْ فِيمَا ذَهَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَوْله تَعَالَى " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَاب مِنْ قَبْلكُمْ " أَيْ الْعَفَائِف وَهُوَ يَعُمّ الْحَرَائِر وَالْإِمَاء وَهَذِهِ الْآيَة عَامَّة وَهَذِهِ أَيْضًا ظَاهِرَة فِي الدَّلَالَة عَلَى مَا قَالَهُ الْجُمْهُور وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم .


واما بالنسبه لزواج المسيار مش معني ان احد اقبل عليه يبقي حلال
وانا لا اعترف به لانه ليس علي عهد رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
وهذا يوجد فيه شبهه
ويجب ان نبتعد كل البعد عن الشبهات


----------



## العاقب (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*url*

للسائل عن الزواج العرفي هذا الحديث الصحيح يذكر أنواع النكاح قبل الأسلام وما بقي منها بعد الأسلام


*‏قال ‏ ‏يحيى بن سليمان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏أحمد بن صالح ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عنبسة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏عروة بن الزبير ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أخبرته ‏ 
‏أن النكاح في الجاهلية كان على أربعة أنحاء فنكاح منها نكاح الناس اليوم يخطب الرجل إلى الرجل وليته أو ابنته فيصدقها ثم ينكحها ونكاح آخر كان الرجل يقول لامرأته إذا طهرت من طمثها أرسلي إلى فلان ‏ ‏فاستبضعي ‏ ‏منه ويعتزلها زوجها ولا يمسها أبدا حتى يتبين حملها من ذلك الرجل الذي تستبضع منه فإذا تبين حملها أصابها زوجها إذا أحب وإنما يفعل ذلك رغبة في نجابة الولد فكان هذا النكاح نكاح ‏ ‏الاستبضاع ونكاح آخر يجتمع الرهط ما دون العشرة فيدخلون على المرأة كلهم يصيبها فإذا حملت ووضعت ومر عليها ليال بعد أن تضع حملها أرسلت إليهم فلم يستطع رجل منهم أن يمتنع حتى يجتمعوا عندها تقول لهم قد عرفتم الذي كان من أمركم وقد ولدت فهو ابنك يا فلان تسمي من أحبت باسمه فيلحق به ولدها لا يستطيع أن يمتنع به الرجل ونكاح الرابع يجتمع الناس الكثير فيدخلون على المرأة لا تمتنع ممن جاءها وهن البغايا كن ينصبن على أبوابهن رايات تكون علما فمن أرادهن دخل عليهن فإذا حملت إحداهن ووضعت حملها جمعوا لها ودعوا لهم ‏ ‏القافة ‏ ‏ثم ألحقوا ولدها بالذي يرون ‏ ‏فالتاط ‏ ‏به ودعي ابنه لا يمتنع من ذلك فلما بعث ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بالحق هدم نكاح الجاهلية كله إلا نكاح الناس اليوم ‏
* 




علي هذا الرابط (صحيح البخاري)

http://hadith.al-islam.com/display/display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=7637


وسؤالي لك لو أنك أنت كمسيحي(لست بروتستانت) أغواك الشيطان ووقعت في معصية الزنا(حماك الله منها) وذهبت الي الأب وأعترفت له هل له سلطان حقيقي يغفر لك به معصيتك؟؟؟؟؟
ثم ذهبت الي الأب


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ماهذا الكلام اخت عضوة جديدة هل هذا دين من عند الله ان نسبي النساء ونقتل أزواجهن ثم نتزوجهم  هذا هذه هي الرحمة الغلهية هل هذه حكمة الله أن نسبي النساء من ازواجهم ونتزوجهم


----------



## استفانوس (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*هكذا يقولون
بل يفتخرون به*


----------



## العاقب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> ماهذا الكلام اخت عضوة جديدة هل هذا دين من عند الله ان نسبي النساء ونقتل أزواجهن ثم نتزوجهم هذا هذه هي الرحمة الغلهية هل هذه حكمة الله أن نسبي النساء من ازواجهم ونتزوجهم


 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الأخ/ محبة

يا أخي لما تسمع من وجه نظرك أنت ولما تنظر للقذي في عين أخيك


يا أخي في حاله الحرب علي الأعداء الذين بدئوا بالحرب عليك شرع الله بعدها ألا تترك النساء والأطفال بلا كفيل وقد توفي رب الأسره سواء كان علي الحق أو علي الباطل فهو رحمة للزوجات والأطفال بدلا من أن يقتلوا أو يشردوا فتكون زوجة للرجل لها ما له وعليها ما عليه

وسؤالي لك هل هذا في الأسلام فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أما أنت تقول أننا ديننا يقول أننا نحارب من أجل النساء وألي أخره

فين دليلك؟؟؟؟

قال الله تعالي 

{ولا تعتدوا ان الله لا يحب المعتدين}

{وان جنحوا للسلم فأجنح لها وتوكل علي الله}

ومئات الأيات مثل ذلك التي تدعوا أن لا نقاتل من لا يقاتلنا وأظن أن هذا حكم عادل

وأنتظر الرد علي سؤالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهدانا الله جميعا


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> يا أخي في حاله الحرب علي الأعداء الذين بدئوا بالحرب عليك شرع الله بعدها ألا تترك النساء والأطفال بلا كفيل وقد توفي رب الأسره سواء كان علي الحق أو علي الباطل فهو رحمة للزوجات والأطفال بدلا من أن يقتلوا أو يشردوا فتكون زوجة للرجل لها ما له وعليها ما عليه


وهل برايك أن تتزوج المرأة قاتل زوجها وأن يربى الأولاد تحت كنف قاتل ابوهم مسالة منطقية وصحيحة  وهل كل السبايا أزواجهم قد قتلوا  وهل المعركة تفني كامل القبيلة بالتأكيد سيبقى هناك اناس بالقبيلة وسيبقى هناك من يعيلهم  ومن اكبر الأخطاء ان اقتل رجلاً لأي سبب كان وان اخذ زوجته واتزوجها وان اخذ اولاده  واربيهم لأنه لن تكون هناك محبة بين الأطراف ابداً


> وسؤالي لك هل هذا في الأسلام فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا لم اقل ان هذا هو الإسلام بل انا قلت أنه عندما يكون هناك دين الاهي لا يجب ان يخرج تشريع إلهي ظالم لهذه الدرجة


> أما أنت تقول أننا ديننا يقول أننا نحارب من أجل النساء وألي أخره
> 
> فين دليلك؟؟؟؟


اين قلت هذا


----------



## قلم حر (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*رد بسيط للعاقب*

ألسيد العاقب 
اذا كان هذا سؤالك ألمقصود وسؤالي لك لو أنك أنت كمسيحي(لست بروتستانت) أغواك الشيطان ووقعت في معصية الزنا(حماك الله منها) وذهبت الي الأب وأعترفت له هل له سلطان حقيقي يغفر لك به معصيتك؟؟؟؟؟
ثم ذهبت الي الأب
أنا لست بروتستانتيا و بداية أؤكد :
لا غافر ألا ألله 0
أما عن ألذهاب للآباء فهو لنصحنا ( ماذا يجب أن أفعل 000بعد اعترافي بخطيئتي و توبتي عليها000) مثل تصحيح أخطائنا ( اذا كان ذلك ممكنا )
فألأب يستمع لنا و ينصحنا و يوجهنا 000 لنتحقق من شروط ألتوبه 00000اذا أنا سرقت 00 ثم تبت و أنا أحتفظ بألمال ألمسروق 00 هل
يغفر لي ألله ؟ ماذا يجب أن أفعل ؟
طبعا ألمثال ألسابق 00 تبسيطي لتوضيح ألفكره 0
و عندما تتحقق شروط ألتوبه 000 يقول لنا مغفوره خطاياكم ( اي من قبل ألله ) و لا يقول أغفر لكم خطاياكم !!!! و طبعا تتحقق ألمغفره بتحقيق شروط ألتوبه 000 ألتي حتى نتأكد منها , نتوجه للآباء ( فكل حاله تختلف شروطها و ظروفها و نتائجها 0
0و تقبلوا منا فائق ألاحترام 0
و ألله ألموفق 0


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

‘لى فكرة انا لست بروتستانتياً وبحياتي مارحت لعند خوري واعترفت التوبة لله مباشرة وعمل الخوري مثلما قال الاخ السمردلي هو للنصح


----------



## العاقب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الأخ /محبة





ma7aba قال:


> وهل برايك أن تتزوج المرأة قاتل زوجها وأن يربى الأولاد تحت كنف قاتل ابوهم مسالة منطقية وصحيحة وهل كل السبايا أزواجهم قد قتلوا وهل المعركة تفني كامل القبيلة بالتأكيد سيبقى هناك اناس بالقبيلة وسيبقى هناك من يعيلهم ومن اكبر الأخطاء ان اقتل رجلاً لأي سبب كان وان اخذ زوجته واتزوجها وان اخذ اولاده واربيهم لأنه لن تكون هناك محبة بين الأطراف ابداً
> 
> 
> أنت لم تفهم كلامي ولكني سأوضح لك القتال حاليا يختلف عن السابق فكان عندما تقوم الحرب تشرد النساء والأطفال لذلك شرع الله أن تكون المرأه واولادها من من ملكت اليمين للرجل ولها وللأبنائها نفس حقوق الزوجة بل نصح الأسلام بالعتق وجعله بمثابة التقرب ألي الله وأصبح من يعتق رقبة قي سبيل الله يعتق الله رقبته من النار
> ...


----------



## العاقب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الأخ /محبة





ma7aba قال:


> وهل برايك أن تتزوج المرأة قاتل زوجها وأن يربى الأولاد تحت كنف قاتل ابوهم مسالة منطقية وصحيحة وهل كل السبايا أزواجهم قد قتلوا وهل المعركة تفني كامل القبيلة بالتأكيد سيبقى هناك اناس بالقبيلة وسيبقى هناك من يعيلهم ومن اكبر الأخطاء ان اقتل رجلاً لأي سبب كان وان اخذ زوجته واتزوجها وان اخذ اولاده واربيهم لأنه لن تكون هناك محبة بين الأطراف ابداً
> 
> 
> أنت لم تفهم كلامي ولكني سأوضح لك القتال حاليا يختلف عن السابق فكان عندما تقوم الحرب تشرد النساء والأطفال لذلك شرع الله أن تكون المرأه واولادها من من ملكت اليمين للرجل ولها وللأبنائها نفس حقوق الزوجة بل نصح الأسلام بالعتق وجعله بمثابة التقرب ألي الله وأصبح من يعتق رقبة قي سبيل الله يعتق الله رقبته من النار
> ...


----------



## العاقب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ألسيد العاقب
> اذا كان هذا سؤالك ألمقصود وسؤالي لك لو أنك أنت كمسيحي(لست بروتستانت) أغواك الشيطان ووقعت في معصية الزنا(حماك الله منها) وذهبت الي الأب وأعترفت له هل له سلطان حقيقي يغفر لك به معصيتك؟؟؟؟؟
> ثم ذهبت الي الأب
> أنا لست بروتستانتيا و بداية أؤكد :
> ...


 








*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته *


*الأخ/ السمردلي أثابك الله*

*لم أقصد أنك بروتستانت ولكن قلت لو لم تكن للأن الأعتراف لا يؤمنون به ويقولون أنه بدعه*

*ثانيا:*

*بأي حق يقول لك مغفورة لك خطاياك؟؟؟؟من أين علم أنها مغفورة؟؟؟؟؟لما عبر بصيغة الواقع؟؟؟؟*

*أجل الله الذي يغفر وقد يغفر لك ولا يغفر لي مثلا عند نفس الأب ولكن نحن الأثنان قال لنا مغفورة لك خطاياك وكلا منا ظن أنه غفر له*

*الكل يا أخي يندم علي الذنب هذا في الطبيعة الأنسانية ولكن هناك مايمنعك عن الذنب وهو عدم معرفتك غفر الله لك ام لا؟؟ فتسارع لفعل الخيرات*


*وأليك هذة القصة لثعلبة بن عبد الرحمن خادم الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم الذي أذنب ولم يقدر الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم أن يقول له مغفورة لك خطاياك*



*كان ثعلبة بن عبدالرحمن رضي الله عنه، يخدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جميع شؤونه وذات يوم بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حاجة له ، فمر بباب رجل من الانصار فرأى امرأة تغتسل وأطال النظر إليها. *​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]
*
ثم بعد ذلك أخذته الرهبة وخاف أن ينزل الوحي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما صنع، فلم يعد الى النبي ودخل جبالا بين مكة والمدينة، ومكث فيها قرابة أربعين يوماً، ​



وبعد ذلك نزل جبريل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا محمد إن ربك يقرئك السلام ويقول لك:أن رجلاً من أمتك بين حفرة في الجبال متعوذ بي، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمر بن الخطاب وسلمان الفارسي: ​ 



انطلقا فأتياني بثعلبة بن عبدالرحمن فليس المقصود غيره فخرج الاثنان من أنقاب المدينة فلقيا راعيا من رعاة المدينة يقال له زفافة، فقال له عمر:هل لك علم بشاب بين هذه الجبال يقال له ثعلبة؟ ​ 



فقال لعلك تريد الهارب من جهنم؟ فقال عمر : وما علمك أنه هارب من جهنم قال لأنه كان اذا جاء جوف الليل خرج علينا من بين هذه الجبال واضعا يده على أم رأسه وهو ينادي ياليتك قبضت روحي في الأرواح ..وجسدي في الأجساد.. ولم تجددني لفصل القضاء فقال عمر: إياه نريد.فانطلق بهما فلما رآه عمر غدا اليه واحتضنه فقال : يا عمر هل علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بذنبي؟ قال لاعلم لي الا أنه ذكرك بلامس فأرسلني أنا وسلمان في طلبك. قال يا عمر لا تدخلني عليه الا وهو في الصلاة فابتدر عمر وسلمان الصف في الصلاة فلما سلم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام قال يا عمر يا سلمان ماذا فعل ثعلبة؟ ​ 


قال هو ذا يا رسول الله فقام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فحركه وانتبه فقال له : ما غيبك عني يا ثعلبة ؟ قال ذنبي يا رسول الله قال أفلا أدلك على آية تمحوا الذنوب والخطايا؟ قال بلى يا رسول الله قال قل ​ 



ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار​ 

قال ذنبي أعظم
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
بل رحمه الله أعظم ​ 

ثم أمره بالانصراف الى منزله فمر من ثعلبة ثمانية أيام ثم أن سلمان أتى رسول الله فقال يا رسول الله هل لك في ثعلبة فانه لما به قد هلك؟ فقال رسول الله فقوموا بنا اليه ودخل عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 


فوضع رأس ثعلبة في حجره لكن سرعان ما أزال ثعلبة رأسه من على حجر النبي فقال له لم أزلت رأسك عن حجري؟ فقال لأنه ملآن بالذنوب 
قال رسول الله ما تشتكي؟ قال :مثل دبيب النمل بين عظمي ولحمي وجلدي



قال الرسول الكريم : ما تشتهي؟​ 
قال مغفرة ربي 


فنزل جبريل عليه السلام فقال: يا محمد ان ربك يقرئك السلام ويقول لك 
لو أن عبدي هذا لقيني بتراب الارض خطايا لقيته بترابها   مغفرة ​ 


فأعلمه النبي بذلك فصاح صيحة بعدها مات على أثرها فأمر النبي بغسله وكفنه،فلما صلى عليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام جعل يمشي على أطراف أنامله، فلما انتهى الدفن قيل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،يا رسول الله رأيناك تمشي على أطراف أناملك قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 




والذي بعثني بالحق نبياً ما قدرت أن أضع قدمي على الارض من كثرة ما نزل من الملائكة لتشييعه​*








حقا ربنا أتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الأخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


*وهدانا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضي*


----------



## نور الهدى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الي بيته من ازاز ما يحدفش الناس بالطوب
حضراتكم ممكن نقروا العهد القديم كويس وتشوفوا اله صهيون كان بيؤمر بني اسرائيل لما يدخلو قريه يعملوا فيها ايه( ده حتى الاطفال ما سلموش من القتل بامر رباني ( رب المحبة) )
وبلاش نفتح الموضوع ده هنا لانه مش مكانه 
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## استفانوس (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي العاقب
نقرأ في السير كيف الدحام عل الغنائم من النسوة
وكيف محمد يبدل اثنتين بواحدة اجمل
ونقرأ ايضا كيف محمد غزه قبيلة وقتل من قتل واخذ واحدة من النساء ودخل عليها وهو من قتل ابوها وامها وزوجها التي لم يمكث معها الا شهر 
ام ان تقول بروتستانتيا او او او فهذه كلها اسماء ليس الا
نحن جميعا مسيحيين على اسم مؤسيسها ربنايسوع المسيح
من يكتم خطاياه لاينجح بل من يعلنها ويتوب ذاك ينجح*


----------



## قلم حر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*توضيح*

ألسيد ألعاقب
بدايه 
في قولي أنني مسيحي و( لست بروتستانتيا ) 
قصدت أنني لا أنتمي لهذه ألطائفه ألمحترمه ( و قد يكون أسلوبي ألسابق غير واضح 000 لذلك اقتضى ألتنويه )0
أنت قلت :
*بأي حق يقول لك مغفورة لك خطاياك؟؟؟؟من أين علم أنها مغفورة؟؟؟؟؟لما عبر بصيغة الواقع؟؟؟؟*

ليتك قرأت سياق ألحديث 000 المهم 00 أنه يوجهنا كيف تتحقق شروط ألتوبه ( اعاده مال مسروق 000حسب ألمثال ألبسيط ألسابق ) 0
فقوله ( مغفوره لك خطاياك 00 و هو قول لم أقصده حرفيا ) أي أن شروط ألتوبه اذا تحققت00 فأنت في حكم ألمغفور له 0
ألسيد العاقب
ألأب بتشبيه بسيط 000 متخصص ( محترف ) 000 أما أنا ( للأسف ) 
معرفتي متوسطه 000 فلمن ألجأ عند وجود مشكله روحيه ؟
هو( بعلمه و معرفته )يدلني على طريق ألتوبه ألحقيقيه(و هو ليس ألطريق بل ألمستشار أو ألدليل )00 حتى تكون ألمغفره حقيقيه000 فهو يدلني على ألوسيله ألصحيحه و ألدقيقه ( نصائح, ارشادات , مصالحات ,00000)0
أما عن قولك :*الكل يا أخي يندم علي الذنب هذا في الطبيعة الأنسانية ولكن هناك مايمنعك عن الذنب وهو عدم معرفتك غفر الله لك ام لا؟؟ فتسارع لفعل الخيرات*

أقول : ألمؤمن يعرف ان كان ألله غفر له أم لا 000 و كأن حملا ثقيلا قد زيح عن قلبه 000 أي يشعر بألمغفره 0
وأخيرا 
وفقنا ألله لما يحبه و يرضاه 0


----------



## استفانوس (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشكورة من اجل الايضاح*


----------



## قلم حر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*الى من يهمه ألأمر*

الى شخص كتب في هذا ألموضوع 00 و لم أحاوره ( يعلم لماذا ) 

 رقم الفتوى : 74532عنوان الفتوى :حقيقة زواج المسيار حسبما قرره مجمع الفقه الإسلاميتاريخ الفتوى :22 ربيع الثاني 1427السؤال 

مامعني زواج فرند حسب فتوى مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بمكة وماموقف الدين منه وكذلك زواج المسيار ؟
الفتوى


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فالكلام عن ما عرف بين الناس بــ ( زوج فرند ) سبق القول فيه مفصلا  في الفتوى رقم :36498 ، وأما عن زواج المسيار فسبق الكلام عنه أيضا بما يغني عن الإعادة هنا في الفتوى رقم :3329 ، وقد قرر مجمع الفقه الإسلامي أن إبرام عقد زواج تتنازل فيه المرأة عن السكن والنفقة والقسم أو بعض منها وترضى بأن يأتي الرجل إلى دارها في أي وقت شاء من ليل أو نهار ، ويتناول ذلك أيضا إبرام عقد زواج على أن تظل الفتاه في بيت أهلها ثم يلتقيان متى رغبا في بيت أهلها أو في أي مكان آخر حيث لا يتوافر سكن لهما ولا نفقة، هذان العقدان وأمثالهما صحيحان إذا توافرت فيهما أركان الزواج وشروطه وخلوه من الموانع, ولكن ذلك خلاف الأولى . 
والله أعلم . 


المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه ((((تأكدو من عنوان ألفتوى )))) 
ألمصدر 
ألشبكه ألاسلاميه


----------



## استفانوس (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشكورة*


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أولا أنا لا اعلم هذه الفتوى ولا افقه كثيرا في هذا المجال ولكن انظر الى نص ما قلت في فتواك


> هذان العقدان وأمثالهما صحيحان إذا توافرت فيهما أركان الزواج وشروطه وخلوه من الموانع, ولكن ذلك خلاف الأولى .


 
الكلام واضح ( اذا توافرت اركان الزواج وشروطه )
ومن الواضح دمج الفتوى ببعضها البعض واستئصال بعض الفقرات فنجد هنا ( والموضوع ده مش جديد)


> وقد قرر مجمع الفقه الإسلامي أن إبرام عقد زواج تتنازل فيه المرأة عن السكن والنفقة والقسم أو بعض منها وترضى بأن يأتي الرجل إلى دارها في أي وقت شاء من ليل أو نهار ، ويتناول ذلك أيضا إبرام عقد زواج على أن تظل الفتاه في بيت أهلها ثم يلتقيان متى رغبا في بيت أهلها أو في أي مكان آخر حيث لا يتوافر سكن لهما ولا نفقة،


 
نجد ان العقدان الذان تتكلم عنه الفتوى هو في حالة عدم وجود مسكن زوجيه فافتى بجواز هذا العقد اذا تنازلت المرأه عن حقها في مسكن
فهذا هو التنازل الوحيد يا حضرة الزميل المحترم

وحضرتك يا زميل لو كلفت نفسك بس شويه وقريت الفتاوي الي انت حاطط وصلاتها هنا كانت اغنيت عني الكلام
فعليك الاطلاع عليها مره اخرى لعلك سهوت وانت تقرأها 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وهذه هي نص الفتوى رقم 36498  لاريح عنك عناء القراءة ولابين للزملاء مدى قوى ملاحظتك المتعمدة

فقد اطلعنا على البيان الذي كتبه الشيخ عبد المجيد الزنداني حول ما أثير عن ما يسمى بزواج فريند، وبين الشيخ - حفظه الله - أنه جرى تصحيف لكلمته، فإنه قال: زوج فريند، مشاكلة في اللفظ، لما عرف في الغرب ببوي فريند، ثم حرفت الكلمة لتصبح زواج فريند، ولتوهم أن الشيخ أتى بصورة جديدة للزواج. 
والشيخ - حفظه الله - يدعو إلى ترك الاسمين معًا، والعدول إلى المصطلح الشرعي اللائق، فقد قال في البيان: وأنا لا أدعو إلى مصطلحات غير شرعية، وأرى أن يكون مسمى هذه الصورة: الزواج الميسر للمسلمين في الغرب، بدلاً من مصطلح: زواج فريند. انتهى كلامه.
هذا عن التسمية لهذا الزواج. 
وأما مضمونه، فإن الشيخ تقدم برأي للمسلمين في الغرب ليتفادوا الوقوع في الرذيلة، وليحفظوا دينهم وأنسابهم. وخلاصة هذا الرأي: أنه يمكن أن يتزوج الشاب بالشابة بعقد شرعي صحيح مستوفٍ للشروط والأركان، من الولي والشاهدين والمهر، ولو لم يكن لهما سكن يأويان إليه، فيستمتع أحدهما بالآخر، ثم يأوي كل واحدٍ منهما إلى منزل والده، فليس زواج متعة مؤقت بمدة في العقد، ولا زواجا بلا ولي أو شهود أو مهر.
ولكن غاية ما فيه أن تسقط المرأة حقها في السكن إلى أن ييسر الله عز وجل لهما إيجاد السكن. فهل هذا الزواج صحيح أم لا ؟
والجواب: أنه لا يخلو أن يكون إسقاط المرأة لحقها في السكن مشروطًا في العقد أو أن يحدث ذلك بعد العقد. 
فإن كان مشروطًا في العقد فقد اختلف الفقهاء فيه؛ فذهب الشافعية والحنابلة إلى صحة النكاح وفساد الشرط. 
قال ابن قدامة الحنبلي، في المقنع، وهو يتكلم عن الشروط في عقد النكاح: النوع الثاني: أن يشترط أن لا مهر لها ولا نفقة، أو يقسم لها أكثر من امرأته الأخرى، أو أقل، فالشرط باطل ويصح النكاح. اهـ
وقال النووي رحمه الله في منهاج الطالبين في فقه الشافعية: وإن خالف - أي خالف الشرط مقتضى النكاح - ولم يخلّ بمقصوده الأصلي؛ كشرط أن لا يتزوج عليها أو لا نفقة لها، صح النكاح وفسد الشرط والمهر. اهـ
وذهب المالكية إلى أنه إن شرط في العقد أنه لا نفقة لها عليه، فإن النكاح يفسخ ما لم يدخل بها، فإذا دخل بها ثبت النكاح ولها صداق المثل، ويسقط الشرط. 
قال عليش في شرحه لمختصر خليل على فقه المالكية، وهو يتحدث عن الشروط في النكاح: القسم الثاني: ما يكون مناقضًا لمقتضى العقد؛ كشرطه على المرأة أن لا يقسم لها أو أن يؤثر عليها، أو أن لا ينفق عليها أو لا يكسوها إلى أن قال رحمه الله: فهذا القسم لا يجوز اشتراطه في عقد النكاح، ويفسد به النكاح إن شرط فيه، ثم اختلف في ذلك، فقيل: يفسخ النكاح قبل الدخول وبعده، وقيل: يفسخ قبل الدخول ويثبت بعده ويسقط الشرط، وهذا هوالمشهور. اهـ
وأما إسقاط المرأة لحقها من النفقة والسكن والقسم بعد العقد برضاها، فلا بأس بذلك، ولها الرجوع إذا أرادت ذلك.
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في المغني: وإذا خافت المرأة نشوز زوجها وإعراضه عنها لرغبة عنها، إما لمرضٍ بها أو كبر أو دمامة، فلا بأس أن تضع عنه بعض حقوقها تسترضيه بذلك، لقول الله تعالى: (وَإِنِ امْرَأَةٌ خَافَتْ مِنْ بَعْلِهَا نُشُوزاً أَوْ إِعْرَاضاً فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيهِمَا أَنْ يُصْلِحَا بَيْنَهُمَا صُلْحاً)[النساء:128]. اهـ
وبعد هذا العرض الموجز لأقوال الفقهاء في المسألة يتبين أن ما قاله الشيخ عبد المجيد الزنداني ليس بدعًا من القول، بل قول له حظ كبير من النظر، خاصة أنه يحقق مصلحة حفظ النسل وصيانة المسلمين من الوقوع في الرذيلة، فجزى الله الشيخ عبد المجيد خيرًا وكثر من أمثاله.
والله أعلم.

وهذه نص الفتوى رقم 3329

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 
فزواج المسيار له صورتان :
الأولى : أن يتم عقد الزواج بين الزوجين مستوفياً جميع الأركان والشروط المطلوبة في العقد من وجود المهر والولي وشاهدي عدل، إلا أن الزوج يشترط في العقد إسقاط النفقة أو المسكن، بحيث تسكن هي في مسكنها ويأتي الزوج إليها في مسكن مخصص لها ، فيكون الزوج غير مكلف بالسكنى والنفقة عليها، هذه صورة. 
والصورة الأخرى ألا يشترط الزوج إسقاط النفقة، لكن يشترط عدم الالتزام بالقسم في المبيت، وهو الأكثر، لأن الحامل على مثل هذا الزواج هو رغبة الزوج في إخفاء أمر هذا الزواج عن أهله وأولاده، درءاً للمشاكل المحتملة منهم إذا علموا بذلك، والأول قد يكون الحامل عليه رغبة الزوجة التي لم يتيسر لها زوج ترضى به ، في أن ترزق بذرية وأن تحمي نفسها من الوقوع في الحرام، فإذا كان ما ذكر هو زواج المسيار، فهو عقد صحيح، ولا يعكر عليه إسقاط أحد الزوجين بعض حقوقه، إذا كان فعل ذلك راضياً مختاراً، مقدماً مصلحة أعلى بالنسبة له، سواء كان ذلك أثناء العقد أو بعد تمامه، وأخرج ابن أبي شيبه عن عامرالشعبي أنه سئل عن الرجل يكون له امرأة فيتزوج المرأة فيشترط، لهذه يوماً، ولهذه يومين قال لا بأس به. 
وأخرج أيضاً أن الحسن البصري كان لا يرى بأساً في الشرط في النكاح إذا كان علانية، وهذا النوع من الزواج - زواج المسيار- فيه مصالح، من حفظ الأعراض وقطع أسباب الفساد، خاصة من جهة النساء التي لا تتيسر لهن أسباب الزواج، وهن كثيرات، كما أنه لا يسلم من مؤاخذات، خاصة بعد وفاة الزوج من المشاحة والمشاحنة في الحقوق والإرث، ولهذا منعه بعض أهل العلم، والأظهر - والله أعلم - جوازه لأنه لا دليل على منعه بعد استيفائه أركان وشروط النكاح الصحيح. 
وقد يظن البعض أن زواج المسيار زواج مؤقت بوقت وليس كذلك، بل لو وُقت بوقت محدد كان باطلاً لأنه والحالة هذه يكون متعة. 
والله أعلم .


ملحوظة ( لا تنسو حذف مشاركتي كالعادة)
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ لِلّهِ شُهَدَاء بِالْقِسْطِ وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ 
صدق الله العظيم
هذا هو عدل ديننا حضرة الزميل المحترم وكفانا القاء كلام بدون دليل لا اعرف لماذا تتبعون هذا الاسلوب !!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## عيسى_بن_مريم (7 سبتمبر 2006)

فريد قال:


> *اخي العاقب*
> *نقرأ في السير كيف الدحام عل الغنائم من النسوة*
> *وكيف محمد يبدل اثنتين بواحدة اجمل*
> *ونقرأ ايضا كيف محمد غزه قبيلة وقتل من قتل واخذ واحدة من النساء ودخل عليها وهو من قتل ابوها وامها وزوجها التي لم يمكث معها الا شهر *
> ...


 
دعنا لا نلقي الكلام على عواهنه

ولتبين لنا -في السيرة المزعومة -اين مواطن هذا الكلام لنبين لك ما هي حقيقته

ثانيا
الا يعتبر شرب الخمر اثناء الخطابات والاتجار به في الغرب عيبا على رئيس الدولة
بل لقد حرم الخمر في امريكا لفترة سببت حربا اهلية؟
فكيف كانت من معجزات المسيح انه قلب الماء خمرا...  وايهم افضل الماء ام الخمر
فهلا قلب الماء عصيرا او لبنا فهو أكثر فائدة للصحة؟؟


على كل حال ننتظر بيانك من السيرة النبوية التي تدعي


----------



## قلم حر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*الى نور الهدى*

أنا نسخت ألفتوى توضيحا لشخص قال أن زواج ألمسيار 00 زنى 00 في الشريعه الاسلاميه 0
لاحظ اني لم أعلق على ألموضوع و يا ليتك قرأت ألسطر ألأول 00 و باقي المداخلات اولا 0
و تقبلو مني فائق ألاحترام 0
و ألله ألموفق


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> أنا نسخت ألفتوى توضيحا لشخص قال أن زواج ألمسيار 00 زنى 00 في الشريعه الاسلاميه 0
> لاحظ اني لم أعلق على ألموضوع و يا ليتك قرأت ألسطر ألأول 00 و باقي المداخلات اولا 0
> و تقبلو مني فائق ألاحترام 0
> و ألله ألموفق


عفى الله عما سلف ولك مني جزيل الاحترام 
هل نعتبر بذلك ان الموضوع انتهى ام مازال للحديث بقيه؟؟؟

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## قلم حر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ألسيد نور ألهدى
أنا فقط كتبت مداخلاتي ( القليله ) و طرحت أسئله عن أنواع ألزواج 000 ظننت أنها تساعد في توجيه ألحوار نحو لب ألموضوع ( حسب اعتقادي ) 0
أنا لست محاورا رئيسيا - أقرأ لزيادة ثقافتي - فأذا كان للحديث بقيه أم لا 000هذا شان ألمحاورون الرئيسيون 0
وتقبلوا فائق الاحترام 0
وفقنا ألخالق لما يحب 0


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كلام سديد....شكرا لك 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## العاقب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

فريد قال:


> *اخي العاقب*
> *نقرأ في السير كيف الدحام عل الغنائم من النسوة*
> *وكيف محمد يبدل اثنتين بواحدة اجمل*
> *ونقرأ ايضا كيف محمد غزه قبيلة وقتل من قتل واخذ واحدة من النساء ودخل عليها وهو من قتل ابوها وامها وزوجها التي لم يمكث معها الا شهر *
> ...


 



*السلام علي من أتبع الهدي*

*أستاذ فريد فين دليلك علي الكلام ده؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا هو تبعا لمبدأ (أكدب ثم أكدب فلابد من أن تجد أحد يصدقك)*

*أن كده متأكد أنك عمرك ما مسكت كتاب سيرة نبوية عدا ما يوزع عليك في الكنائس والمواقع الخاصة بكم*

*وكما أني لا أتكلم عن خلافات بين الطوائف لتقول لي كلنا مسيحين أنا قلت البروتستانت بيعتبروها بدعة كذلك التماثيل والصور *

*أما لو تريد أن تتكلم عن خلافات أقرأ كتاب ألين هوايت الجديد(الصراع العظيم)*

*وضحت الفكرة*
*وهدي الله الجميع*


----------



## العاقب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ألسيد ألعاقب
> بدايه
> في قولي أنني مسيحي و( لست بروتستانتيا )
> قصدت أنني لا أنتمي لهذه ألطائفه ألمحترمه ( و قد يكون أسلوبي ألسابق غير واضح 000 لذلك اقتضى ألتنويه )0
> ...


 



*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*الأخ/ السمردلي*

*لكم دينكم ولي دين أي أن ما أنت مقتنع به أثابك الله عليه وليس لي الحق في مجادلتك به*

*وجزاك الله خيرا *
*وهدانا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضي*


----------

